# OK, silly question about drafts



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

So I was reading the previous thread about air conditioning, and it got me thinking. I know that the temperature should remain pretty constant, no drastic changes, and that there should not be a draft blowing on my Oscar. I understand the temp thing, my question is about the draft..... Certain websites I have seen have said not to even put your tiel's cage next to a window because of the draft. But if these birds were in the wild they would be subjected to wind. So how is having a slight breeze from the window any different then a slight breeze if he were outside in his natural habitat? 

Of course I am not referring to having my air conditioner pointed right at him, or even an oscillating fan, I never do this. But sometimes when the weather is nice I open a window. And Oscar seems to like it.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think its more a winter time thing, right now every window in my house is open and 2 doors (they have screen doors and the screens are in)

none of my cages are in front of a window but in the bird room there is one cage under the window on one side of the room and breeder cages under the other window on the other side of the room. 

Every time i go in there is birds sitting on the window sill, or on a perch that is by the window , or on the back of the chairs enjoying the day 

when i have my air conditioner on (it's central air) in the bird room one register is under the wooden shelf we built for the breeder cages so it blow out over the floor, the other has a cage sitting on top of it (that one is partially closed)

in the living room the register has a couch by it and a end table in front of it so the air is blowing directly up

at my old house i only had a window A.C., and our Quaker would sit on the end of the couch in front of it and let it blow his feathers - we'd move him put him some where else and he'd get mad and go right back 

when it was bath time we'd shut the air off about 20 mins. before hand and not turn it back on until the birds are completely dry


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I think it may have more to do with the weather where we live. I know my windows get really drafty in the winter time and I wouldn't want my birds anywhere near them. Also, it gets pretty cold here at night, so that's another bad time to have my birds near the windows. But during the day, if the weather is nice then I don't think my birds would mind that at all. Just pay attention to the temperature. If it's too hot/too cold for you then it probably is the same for your birds as well.


----------

